# Dressed up for Christmas photos!



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

He looks amazing! And it seems like he is so calm around all of the people.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He does look amazing, a real show-stopper. How fun to have him all dolled up for Christmas. Where did you get that cute Chistmas collar? I would love to find something to dress up Swizzle for the holiday.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

What a Christmas cutie! Even though the green came out yellow, he still looks the part of the Christmas festivities. Great job!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Leroy looks like the best kind of Christmas present!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

That's awesome!


----------



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

Leroy looks so great! You have inspired us for Christmas! Way to represent!


----------

